
Ask HN: Can you share some non biz, non tech podcasts that you love? - akudha
Looking through my list, most are biz or tech related. Looking for a change in scenery.
======
Jemaclus
Writing Excuses - podcast by a bunch of famous authors about writing

Barside Chats - a podcast by two Wheel of Time fans about the books and the
upcoming TV series from Amazon Prime

The Moth - Storytellers telling short 5-15 minute stories. Very good!

Our Opinions Are Correct - two Hugo-nominated/winning authors (Charlie Jane
Anders and Annalee Newitz) talking about sci-fi themes

99% Invisible - about the invisible parts of life... This week's episode is
about the increasing number of police on the roads

LeVar Burton Reads - LeVar reads short stories!

------
jetti
Behind The Bastards - Takes a look at terrible people throughout history and
what made them terrible. It doesn't typically focus on well known individuals,
which makes it interesting -
[https://behindthebastards.com](https://behindthebastards.com)

Behind The Police - Hosted by Robert Evans, the same guy behind Behind the
Bastards. This is a mini series of sorts that deals with the history of
policing in the US

------
dingsingsing
Political

GoodFellows: Conversations from the Hoover Institution

A panel of fellows from a conservative US think tank interview important
people about very macro issues, panel usually includes economists, military
generals, high ranking scientists/political leaders

Conversations with Bill Kristol

A well respected former republican politician discusses many American centric
issues/historical issues still relevant today with authors/experts

~~~
jiscariot
I enjoyed the Hoover Institution interviews with Thomas Sowell. Do you have
some other favorites from that series?

If you ever want something a little lighter, I'd recommend "The Fifth Column
Podcast". They discuss current events and the media, usually with a few
cocktails and lots of obscure references, and much of it is pretty hilarious.

~~~
dingsingsing
I also enjoy Sowell's interviews on Hoover,

Peter Robinson is a great interviewer in my opinion and Sowell and him seem to
have great chemistry. (The online/Zoom episodes coming out in recent months
definitely lack this fluidity).

I would recommend the "Good Fellows" podcast series which i briefly described.
I like most of them sorry I don't have specific episodes in mind.

------
The_DaveG
Pen Addict- one of my longest running must listens. I get an hour a week of
people I've known online talking pens and to some extent many things analog. I
spent a lot of time writing on paper and with fountain pens. It's very
cathartic.

Small Town Murder- a couple of comedians from Phoenix prove that they know
nothing about small towns, agriculture, or geography. What they do have is a
couple hours of ripping good time making fun of small town and historical
missteps. It's one of our favorite driving podcasts. We've been nomads for the
past 3+ years. We do a lot of driving, especially post pandemic.

------
jamil7
The Anthropocene Reviewed [https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/anthropocene-
reviewed](https://www.wnycstudios.org/podcasts/anthropocene-reviewed)

------
probinso
Natural Science : \- herpetological insights \- titanium physicists \- common
descent \- in defense of plants \- Daniel and Jorge explain the universe \-
The field guides

Politics/Ethics : \- The foreign American \- women in foreign policy \-
everyday ethics \- the lawfare podcast

Utopianism/Revolution : \- zero books \- Srsly Wrong \- Nice try!

Single Story : \- Bundyville \- The women's war \- bellingcat \- it could
happen here

Pedagogy : \- teaching python \- interchangeable white ladies \- Ben Ben blue

News (America): \- native American calling \- worst year ever

Other : \- Saturday morning Tuesdays \- private parts unknown \- behind the
bastards \- ologies \- art curious \- sexplanations

------
codq
Imaginary Advice with Ross Sutherland is like a weekly audio experiment.
Sometimes in storytelling, sometimes philosophy, sometimes criticism, but
always extraordinarily creative.

[https://www.imaginaryadvice.com/](https://www.imaginaryadvice.com/)

This is the episode where I fell in love with it:
[https://soundcloud.com/ross-sutherland/64-dream-your-way-
to-...](https://soundcloud.com/ross-sutherland/64-dream-your-way-to-a-happier-
you)

------
fiftyacorn
We have ways of making you talk podcast - Al Murray and James Holland WW2
podcast. Very interesting

Talking Sopranos - Michael Imperioli and Steve Schirripa -
[https://talkingsopranos.simplecast.com/](https://talkingsopranos.simplecast.com/)

Dan Snow History Hit

------
ecesena
I don't know about that -
[https://jimjefferies.com/podcast](https://jimjefferies.com/podcast)

------
janbernhart
Philosophize This - A pretty sweet overview of development in philosophy over
the years (mostly focussing on last 150-100 years though).

------
lostworld
Conan Needs a Friend - interviews with Martin Short, Eric Idle, Catherine
O'Hara and Eugene Levy

------
sangli
Snap judgement - I have heard amazing stories on this.

This American Life - doesn't need introduction

Wait wait don't tell me - pretty funny

Planet Money

Hidden Brain

------
mstipetic
Hardcore History is amazing

------
deliriousferret
This American Life

------
aosaigh
Here are some of my current subscriptions:

Making Sense (Sam Harris)

After On (Rob Reid - this is on a hiatus)

Revisionist History (Malcom Gladwell)

Against the Rules (Michael Lewis of Moneybal etc.)

Conan O'Brien Needs a Friend

Case File (True crime)

Last Podcast on the Left(True Crime/Comedy)

Deep Cover: The Drug Wars (Series)

In Our Time (BBC)

Great Lives (BBC)

Desert Island Disks (BBC)

~~~
gtirloni
Conan O'Brien Needs a Friend is awesome

------
rev0lutions
TrueAnon

